# I got one, Marine patrol got many...



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Went out tonight to try my new flounder light, figured the pass would be clearest for a quick check. Got there about 30 minutes before sunset and the patrol had a couple of guys from way south held for over size fish. Saw them write tickets at least 3 other times while we were there. $500 per fish, that's a lot of steak and shrimp..... I spoke with one of them for a moment, he said he had never seen anyone flounder the pass, must be new to the force.....nice guy though, surprisingly we did not get checked even when we showed them our nice 18" catch. Had to cross over to the Gulf to get him though. Very slow but more than I had actually expected. And the new LED did great even in the very poor water conditions. Come on cool weather!!!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

over size reds??


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw a few of those and also fishing without a license. They were out there a good part of the night, even checking those coming off the jetties.


----------

